# NEED HELP GTI-R SWAP TO B13 SE-R



## se-riousjun (Aug 21, 2005)

hi there i was just wondering if anybody can help me out. I need help on my gti-r swap to my 92 se-r..everything are in the car....wirings everything...I am using a 72lbs MSD injectors. 255 Walbru Fuel pump. Brand new Z32 MAF. Reprogram ECU from JIM WOLF TECH with the resistors in place...Adjustable NISMo regulator... but it seems like the car sounds like a subaru or running a 3 cylinders..Good compressions....anybody knows what i missed...i already change my battery to a new one...any ideas...


----------



## classicgti-r (Aug 6, 2005)

se-riousjun said:


> hi there i was just wondering if anybody can help me out. I need help on my gti-r swap to my 92 se-r..everything are in the car....wirings everything...I am using a 72lbs MSD injectors. 255 Walbru Fuel pump. Brand new Z32 MAF. Reprogram ECU from JIM WOLF TECH with the resistors in place...Adjustable NISMo regulator... but it seems like the car sounds like a subaru or running a 3 cylinders..Good compressions....anybody knows what i missed...i already change my battery to a new one...any ideas...


alright check it out, are u using the gti-r tps sensor or ser, whichever take a good look at it, its a mirror image of the se-r's tps, if u haven't already your gonna have to re-pin the two outer wires if i remember right....also when i changed out my injectors i also originally wired up the resistor box, which was causing me to run dangerously lean so if you do not have a wide band o2 i suggest checking the tps (that was my first prob), then the resistor box on a dyno with wideband support.....


----------



## se-riousjun (Aug 21, 2005)

classicgti-r said:


> alright check it out, are u using the gti-r tps sensor or ser, whichever take a good look at it, its a mirror image of the se-r's tps, if u haven't already your gonna have to re-pin the two outer wires if i remember right....also when i changed out my injectors i also originally wired up the resistor box, which was causing me to run dangerously lean so if you do not have a wide band o2 i suggest checking the tps (that was my first prob), then the resistor box on a dyno with wideband support.....


hey there...not really sure what you mean by TPS...I cut off the connector of stock gti-r fuel injector and solder it to the se-r wire...I cut off the wire from the gti-r that has the purple connector which is the IAC valve,(underneath the throttle opening and put it in the se-r brown connector because they don't have the same IAC...I solder the resistor just before the ECU connector pins...I am using the stock SE-R O2 Sensor..What do you mean by wideband O2..did you have to buy a new one...


----------



## classicgti-r (Aug 6, 2005)

se-riousjun said:


> hey there...not really sure what you mean by TPS...I cut off the connector of stock gti-r fuel injector and solder it to the se-r wire...I cut off the wire from the gti-r that has the purple connector which is the IAC valve,(underneath the throttle opening and put it in the se-r brown connector because they don't have the same IAC...I solder the resistor just before the ECU connector pins...I am using the stock SE-R O2 Sensor..What do you mean by wideband O2..did you have to buy a new one...


TPS=throttle position sensor its a biatch to get to once the motor is in the car but can be done... the gti-r sensor looks the same almost as the se-r but works completely backwords...that was my first lean prob...u have to swich the outer two wires around if i remember right, cant use the se-r sensor. Wideband O2 is a seperate O2 sensor u install with guage so u get a very accurate air fuel mixture reading(rich or lean) Also if u upgraded your injectors and are not using low impedence injectors u do not need the resistor box, my second lean prob..your best bet is dyno tuning after u check those couple of things out whatever shop offers dynotuning in your area should have wideband support...my suggestion----once it stops bogging down on u don't romp on it or kiss your motor goodbye. if its bogging its prob detonating...


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

hey thers 2 plugs with the iac on the stock sr20 right, but on the gtir i only see one and my car runs like ass and i suspect that is ONE of the reasons why it is, the othe ris that i dont have a boost gueage sooo i have 2 hoses blocked off that im pretty sure go to a guage considering the gti-r had a stock boost guage


----------



## se-riousjun (Aug 21, 2005)

classicgti-r said:


> TPS=throttle position sensor its a biatch to get to once the motor is in the car but can be done... the gti-r sensor looks the same almost as the se-r but works completely backwords...that was my first lean prob...u have to swich the outer two wires around if i remember right, cant use the se-r sensor. Wideband O2 is a seperate O2 sensor u install with guage so u get a very accurate air fuel mixture reading(rich or lean) Also if u upgraded your injectors and are not using low impedence injectors u do not need the resistor box, my second lean prob..your best bet is dyno tuning after u check those couple of things out whatever shop offers dynotuning in your area should have wideband support...my suggestion----once it stops bogging down on u don't romp on it or kiss your motor goodbye. if its bogging its prob detonating...


can you give more info about the tps on how exactly did you fixed it..i just spoked to the mechanic earlier and he said the injectors were firing gud, resistors were ok,the wiring for the z32 maf were also ok...but i haven't asked him about the tps..since you metion that se-r and gti-r tps are not the same, can you tell me what did you do with the se-r wiring , how did you plug it to the gti-r tps...how much is the wideband O2...where did you bought it...any ideas..


----------



## classicgti-r (Aug 6, 2005)

se-riousjun said:


> can you give more info about the tps on how exactly did you fixed it..i just spoked to the mechanic earlier and he said the injectors were firing gud, resistors were ok,the wiring for the z32 maf were also ok...but i haven't asked him about the tps..since you metion that se-r and gti-r tps are not the same, can you tell me what did you do with the se-r wiring , how did you plug it to the gti-r tps...how much is the wideband O2...where did you bought it...any ideas..


you should be able to plug it in, just have to switch the outer two wires around


----------

